# New Season, same lawn tractor problems



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

So now that spring has sprung, I took out the lawn tractor last weekend. Started up great. Then when I was almost finished with the front lawn, it died. Started back up. Then died again. And wouldn't start again until the engine cooled. Strange? Last fall, I was having the same problems and I have since changed the following: ignition coil, carburetor, fuel cap, fuel filter. I don't know what else to do. Why would the engine just die? It is about 13 years old. Has it reached it's useful life?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jslewis67 said:


> So now that spring has sprung, I took out the lawn tractor last weekend. Started up great. Then when I was almost finished with the front lawn, it died. Started back up. Then died again. And wouldn't start again until the engine cooled. Strange? Last fall, I was having the same problems and I have since changed the following: ignition coil, carburetor, fuel cap, fuel filter. I don't know what else to do. Why would the engine just die? It is about 13 years old. Has it reached it's useful life?


Did you replace the fuel lines? Fuel lines can deteriorate over time, get soft and collapse internally.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*I thought I did*

But I found the unopened pkg of fuel lines after you responded. Guess I'll try that now. Thanks.


----------



## jslewis67 (Sep 1, 2014)

*what a long summer*

so I never had time to deal with the lawn tractor until last weekend. I wound up paying someone to do the lawn all these months. Too bad. I changed the fuel lines, and that was obviously the problem.

30 year you really now your stuff.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jslewis67 said:


> so I never had time to deal with the lawn tractor until last weekend. I wound up paying someone to do the lawn all these months. Too bad. I changed the fuel lines, and that was obviously the problem.
> 
> 30 year you really now your stuff.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Glad you got it going, now make sure that if your not going to be running it over the winter, that you either run the fuel tank dry, or add new fresh fuel, treated with a good fuel stabilizer such as ethanol shield.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Volshen (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm..:freak:


----------

